# Philadelphia Group Rides



## ChrisJ83 (Jun 14, 2006)

Are there any regualr Philly shop rides? B level? I'm going to be in town the 5th-8th of April and was hoping to hook up with a local ride.

Thanks


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

not sure, check on the 'suburban cyclist unlimited' website.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Here -> http://www.suburbancyclists.org/allrides.asp


----------

